# Ayuda con flyback



## spacho (Nov 2, 2005)

quiero comentar que tengo en mi poder 8) un tv 29"hitachi modelo cdh-29gfs4 al cual se le quemo el flay back ya que cuando lo probe hecho un humo terrible . El flay back es hwf 2901 el cual no lo puedo conseguir (estoy en trelew chubut ARGENTINA lo que hace que se compliquen las cosas cuando de conseguilas se trata)   si alguien me puede ayudar con alguna direccion para poder comprar o mandarlo a reparar se lo agradesco


----------



## leodiaz (Nov 2, 2005)

Prueba a buscar un modelo equivalente de la marca HR diemen en este enlace www.hrdiemen.es


----------



## spacho (Nov 3, 2005)

muchas gracias leo espero encontrar la solucion


----------



## diegurra (Mar 12, 2006)

fijate en la guia telefonica y busca lo por BOLLERO ¨la casa del fly-back¨ se q hacen envios al interior


----------



## jose luis aparicio (Feb 15, 2010)

bueno colega hay una alternativa para salvar el equi`po se le puede adaptar otro solo basta saberl las conexiones de cada pin  y en base a eso se puede n hacer algunas modificaciones si estas interesado enviame un correo y te dire que parametros hay que usar.

Jose luis 

*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*


----------



## walverto (May 9, 2012)

Jose luis pudieras explicarme los parámetros a tener en cuenta para sustituir un fly por otro

Saludos 

   Walverto


----------



## Luigiman (May 18, 2012)

Señores del Foro, he buscado por la web alguna pagina o PDF o datasheet sobre los datos de fly back y sus pines en general y no encuentro ¿me podrían ayudar con algún enlace?


----------

